# 1.Angry at neighbor 2. Shelby sick



## Deborah (Jul 3, 2005)

Try giving Shelby some canned pumpkin (not pumpkin pie mix), that should help with her pottie problem.

Can the neighbors dog be lured with something tasty? Cheese or burger?


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

If you have pepto bismol and carob power mix them together and give her a dose. Kaopectate and pepto bismol would work to or even just pepto alone. I would also cut her off food for 24 hours. If he seems friendly enough maybe he would come for some food or follow one of your dogs in?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That little dog wouldnt come with a treat. I tried that. She runs before she will even get close. And I took Bama out there and she pooped as soon as she saw him. She did that one time before on a walk when we passed each other. And we were across the street. I pray that she will be ok tonight if she didnt go home.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Man what a neighbor. Sorry to hear about baby girl. Hope she is feeling better tomorrow.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

What a butt that guy is! Dopesn't he have anough sense to know that chances she will not "learn" by being hit by a car--she will be dead! Idiot. Gee i am getting nasty in my old age.

I hope your baby gets to doing better. With these dogs you never know!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

You sound like me. I am the one always gathering my neighbors' dogs when they a loose. I would hope they would do the same thing for me if Brady ever got loose. None of them ever seem too concerned that their dogs were running free.

Hope Shelby is feeling better.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

You may have to call animal control, I don't know how they do it but they can catch dogs like that. Or you might ask to borrow a trap and put food in it, see if she will go in the trap.


----------



## MILLIESMOM (Aug 13, 2006)

Try making your own catch pole.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

I've never tried the canned pumpkin, myself, but I've heard that it works. Hope the little girl is feeling better!

Your neighbor sounds like a real tool. I had the same problem with the people who used to live next to us. They had two little Yorkies and the male was always getting loose, running around the neighborhood and wasn't afraid to go out by the street, either. I was always terrified that he'd get hit, so eventually I gained his trust enough for him to come to me. I don't know _how_ many days he hung out here with us until my neighbor came home from work. Her answer was always "Yeah, I know. He always manages to escape." I don't know about some people...


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

Hope Shelby is feeling better.

Your neighbor sounds like an a- -. One thing they said to try in puppy school is to run away from the dog and make her chase you. Don't know if it'll work. Otherwise, I'd try animal control.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I dont know if he is back home or not. It has stormed all day and didnt see him at all. Hubby looked for him this morning at 5:00 this morning but didnt see him. I hope he is back home dry and warm. 
Well I went and got some canned pumpkin and gave it to shelby at breakfast, snack at lunch and dinner and still the bad diahreah. She even had an accident while we were gone to dinner for 1 1/2 hr. I almost made her an appt this morning but hubby said when he let her out this morning she was fine so I didnt. Now I know I should have called them. Hubby said she would be fine and when we went on our afternoon walk in the rain she had it really bad. Could just kick myself and hubby. Now will have to wait till Monday unless I can get into the vet in the morning. They are open til 12 but usually booked full up ahead of time. I hope she will be ok. She is drinking and loves her pumpkin, rice and hamburger. Wish us luck.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Hope Shelby is going to be ok, sending huggs and kisses from SS.

As for you're neighbor, I'd probably call the Animal Catcher, they got ways to get them. This poor dog needs a new home.







 



 It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal










*


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

I hope Shelby is feeling better soon! Poor sweetie! Big Hugs to her!

Call Animal Control on the neighbor, sounds like they don't care anyway, at least she'd be in a safe place and someone will adopt her, people unlike most of us, love little dogs.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Hope Shelby feels better soon. It's good that she is still active and drinking well. Give her hugs from me.


----------



## xtine77 (Aug 10, 2007)

i just think people like that shouldn't even be allowed to have a dog at all! 

I hope Shelby gets well soon..she does remind me a lot of my boyfriend's dog Quennie


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Sorry it took me so long to post but have been running around all day. I took Shelby to the vet this morning. He ran every kind of test on her poo and found nothing. He said it looked really bad but nothing to indicate what it could be. So he put her on antibiotics and some special food to hopefully clear her stomach up. We also got her senior panel done to see if there is anything else going on. She did pretty good today and ate good and the poop was alittle better. So after paying a techs's salary for the week $200 I still dont know why but peace of mind that she is going to be better. Thanks for everyones good wishes.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Sorry I'm late on this post, but am glad to hear Shelby is feeling better!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Glad that Shelby is doing better and hoping the good news continues.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Glad Shelby is doing better, keep improving 







 



 It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal










*


----------



## baileygrinch (Jan 9, 2008)

*Carol you must be tired!*

Poor Shelby. Hope the meds are helping! :crossfing

As for the neighbor...so frustrating..and I hate to say it but I'd call the pound... irresponsibility with dogs and kids...urgh! makes my pressure rise!

( Hey to Bama..... Molly Sue LOVES pine cones too!!!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I hope Shelby is feeling better today. My Sam, at the bridge now, had a bad couple of months with diarrhea after a minor surgery. (he was 11) He was so traumatized at being left at the Vet without me, he worked himself sick and it took a while to get it under control. We went on a boiled hamburger and rice diet, anti-diarrheal meds, and slowly reintroduced his dry food. It took 2 months, but he got better. Good luck. How is the neighbor's dog? Poor little guy.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

How is Shelby today?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Can I now add hubby to the list that I am mad at?  Shelby is feeling better but she might have a setback. I overslept this morning with the time change and hubby decided to feed the pups. Well he feed a day's work of can dog food to all three dogs in the breakfast. AND to top it off he didnt feed Shelby her prescription food at all or put her medicine in it. :uhoh: He feed the regular food. I know he tried to help but he knows I have been not able to sleep for the past 4 nights because I have been taking shelby outside every hour during the night. So now I have to watch her to make sure she is back on track. And he overfed Beau. Gave him a full day's food to him for his breakfast. Now I am the bad mommy when I put him back on his small amount for dinner. 
Man I need to go back to bed and start all over again tomorrow. :sleeping:


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Wow, it has been a bad week for you. Hope everything gets better soon.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

Man, how did I miss this!? Hope everything will clear up soon! Sounds like my hubby, this is why I have a note pasted above the food storage container, instructions pasted to the inside of the lid, and a dark red line on the measure scoop! It's like he doesn't care to remember or something...


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

Hope Shelby is feeling better today Carol. I know how worrysome it can be when one of the pups isn't feeling well. Let us know how things are going, and if there's any news on the neighbor's dog too.
- Deb


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Well Shelby is about back to normal. Good firm poop. I never thought I would share that with everyone. I have been feeding her the precription food and she seems to really like it. And Bama is also trying to steal it from her bowl. I havent seen the neighbors dog but then I dont really see it much unless the grandfather is walking her. I havent seen the neighbors either but then with 4 kids they are really busy. I jsut pray she is back home and not lost.


----------



## kellange123 (Apr 13, 2007)

My trainer said to run away from the dog with a fun toy or a treat, see if they chase you.


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

So glad to hear Shelby is doing better. I know you are much relieved too!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Glad Shelby is almost back to normal, way to go girl







 



 It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal










*


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Glad to hear that Shelby's feeling better! That's good news.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Well I spoke to the owner of that dog and he said she came back home that night and later I did see the grandfather walking the dog. So she is safe and sound for now. 
Shelby is still having alittle bit of problems not quite firm yet but alot better then it was.


----------

